# Finish for Baltic Birch router table top



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I am making a Baltic:dance3: birch router table top. Any suggestions on what finish to put on it?

I never knew how to put these smiley things in a post. Apparently now I know.:moil:

KR


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> I am making a Baltic:dance3: birch router table top. Any suggestions on what finish to put on it?
> 
> I never knew how to put these smiley things in a post. Apparently now I know.:moil:
> 
> KR


Hi kelly,

I would go for HPL (Laminex, wilsonart etc) on top and bottom.:yes4:


----------



## Titus A Duxass (Jan 6, 2010)

If, like me, you can't get a laminate to cover the top then go for a good spar varnish or epoxy resin.

I am going to experiment with some aerosol car paint, this is normally acrylic and "cures" to a rock hard state very quickly.

If a spray filler was used first and then rubbed down and then the final "colour" coat applied you'd have a pretty tough surface.

I'll have a go this weekend on some scrap bits.

I know that Harrysin uses aerosol paints on MDF maybe he can give us details of the paint type and the benefit of his experience.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Depending on the look you're after, consider de-waxed shellac as a sealer. A one-pound "cut" is good for this purpose, if mixing from flakes. Shellac is one of the more water-resistant finishes, and the first couple of coats go on very quickly due to the rapid drying time. Many "sanding sealers" are actually 1# cuts of shellac. If you buy pre-mixed in a can, test it on scrap to be sure it's not too old to cure.

Shellac (de-waxed) also has the advantage of being able to go under most other finishes, or on top of most other finishes to isolate layers of otherwise incompatible finishes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Johnson Floor Paste Wax.. 


========


----------



## Lynn Doyal (Jan 6, 2011)

Same question I have on a current project.
Had not thought of these solutions
Great help
Thanks


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Relatively new but some companies are now able to powder coat MDF
My ex-brother-in-law just retired from a plant (ProCoat ??) in Dunedin, NZ that was powder coating MDF for signs. Apparently some newer low temperature coatings. Don't know how well it would work on a router table top but I suspect it would be better than liquid products but not as good as HPL. JMHO.


----------



## Kelly Rittgers (Aug 6, 2010)

I wanted to keep the look of the birch. Shellac, wax, that type of thing.

Is Minwax Antique Oil any good?

KR


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Kelly Rittgers said:


> I wanted to keep the look of the birch. Shellac, wax, that type of thing.
> 
> *Is Minwax Antique Oil any good?*
> 
> KR


I've never used it, so I can't say. You could test it on a small scrap to see what it does for the grain, then let it cure for a while, then apply the de-waxed shellac. 

FWIW, I keep J.E. Moser's flakes on hand in Super Blond, Orange, and Garnet, depending on whether I want to add a tint via the shellac.

J.E. Moser's SEEDLAC


----------

